# Leopard gecko breeding.. male to which female?



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi guys, i'm umming and arring between what to put my RAPTOR female to this year.... Either a supersnow male or an enigma male (i'm unsure of his hets, if any)....

What will be the possible offspring of both?  Thanks in advance


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

would be good if you can find out any hets - if they`re just straight morphs with no hets you`ll get:-

raptor x supersnow = mack snows het tremper, eclipse.
some will be jungly patterned probarbly.

raptor x normal enigma = half enigmas het tremper and eclipse, half normals het tremper and eclipse.


have you not got a male with eclispe in?


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

RAPTOR x SUPERSNOW = Mack snow HET Talbino, Eclipse

And

RAPTOR x Enigma = 50% Enigma HET Talbino, Eclipse
50% Normal HET Talbino, Eclipse

Taken from The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator
Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Some one's fast at typing :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no, someone dosnt need to look it up :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

So if i put her to the supersnow and then put 2 of the babies back together could i produce tremper supersnows?

I have a male bold spot mack snow thats het Tremper and Eclipse... he's the only male i've got with eclipse hets


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Neither Did i................:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

C4RL said:


> Taken from The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator
> Hope this helps : victory:


 :whistling2:

mack snow het tremper and eclipse x raptor = possibility of normal, eclipse, tremper, raptor, 
then the same but with mack snow in


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

So if i put her to the supersnow and then put 2 of the babies back together could i produce tremper supersnows?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hopefully yes, but the chance is quite small


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> hopefully yes, but the chance is quite small


6.25% if my quick maths is correct.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol2:

i dont do maths, io`m too stupid.
i go with "i`ll get with lots" or "a few", or "maybe if i`m lucky i might get a x"


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i dont do maths, io`m too stupid.
> i go with "i`ll get with lots" or "a few", or "maybe if i`m lucky i might get a x"


To be honest, that's probably a more realistic view.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

true especially when you get the 1.25% chance per egg come up.

if a female lays 8 to 10 eggs a season you`re going to be waiting a few years to hit those odds!


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

if im being stupid tell me, but, am i right in thinking that just because the predicted % is say 6.25% and a females lays, say, 10 egg's giving a less than 1 in 10 chance of it being "whatever", it is still possible that she will produce X amount of "whatever" as the % prediction is only a guessdimation !
Hope this makes sense :blush:
Maybe if I say, if the predicted offspring from a male and female is 50% of A and 50% of B it is still possible that all the offspring could be A (i think that is easier to understand)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

tonydavo said:


> if im being stupid tell me, but, am i right in thinking that just because the predicted % is say 6.25% and a females lays, say, 10 egg's giving a less than 1 in 10 chance of it being "whatever", it is still possible that she will produce X amount of "whatever" as the % prediction is only a guessdimation !
> Hope this makes sense :blush:
> Maybe if I say, if the predicted offspring from a male and female is 50% of A and 50% of B it is still possible that all the offspring could be A (i think that is easier to understand)


When %s are given, it is per egg, not per clutch/season.

So (in a perfect world) a breeding outcome of 6.25% woudl gives you 6 in every 100 hatches.

Of course, you could get 100%, or 0%. It is really just luck, but the numbers give you an idea of the likelyhood.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

like with my leos.
i love snows and have a few :whistling2:

when i breed two macks together i `should` get 25% chance of supersnows

2009 season i got 1 supersnow in total from them all
last year i got 2, the last 2 eggs to hatch too.

so the odd work against me :-(


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

As I thought, so fingers X'd pigglywiggly that this year the trend changes for you (third time lucky)
Thanx people :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

or maybe try and even the odds a bit and use a supersnow studmuffin :whistling2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tonydavo said:


> if im being stupid tell me, but, am i right in thinking that just because the predicted % is say 6.25% and a females lays, say, 10 egg's giving a less than 1 in 10 chance of it being "whatever", it is still possible that she will produce X amount of "whatever" as the % prediction is only a guessdimation !
> Hope this makes sense :blush:
> Maybe if I say, if the predicted offspring from a male and female is 50% of A and 50% of B it is still possible that all the offspring could be A (i think that is easier to understand)


Pot luck Tbh mate, you can only load your dice in your favour then hope for te best. In 50/50 situations you may well find out it pans out about right, it's the 6.25 percenters and the like where it really does sit in the lap of the Gods.



MrMike said:


> When %s are given, it is per egg, not per clutch/season.
> 
> So (in a perfect world) a breeding outcome of 6.25% woudl gives you 6 in every 100 hatches.
> 
> Of course, you could get 100%, or 0%. It is really just luck, but the numbers give you an idea of the likelyhood.


As the guru says, as the percentages are per egg, you could get all the same outcome or something different each time. Depends how the big man upstairs sees you I suppose. As I struggle to get 3 numbers on the lottery I tend to err towards worst case scenarios then anything else is a bonus!
:lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> As the guru says, as the percentages are per egg, you could get all the same outcome or something different each time. Depends how the big man upstairs sees you I suppose. As I struggle to get 3 numbers on the lottery I tend to err towards worst case scenarios then anything else is a bonus!
> :lol2:


3 numbers? You were lucky!


----------

